# has the cat got your tongue?



## Vincent2006

*has the cat got your tongue?*
*as above i hope to know how to translate this mark, it kinda means why not say something?*


----------



## Ben Jamin

Vincent2006 said:


> *has the cat got your tongue?*
> *[as above ?] I hope would like to know how to translate this remark, it kind of means does it mean: "why not say something"?*


What has this question to do with the Polish language?


----------



## jazyk

I think the asker is interested in the Polish version of the saying.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> I think the asker is interested in the Polish version of the saying.


 May be, but he should formulate the wish better.


----------



## dn88

Maybe we should just try to answer the question instead of picking on the original poster? Right off the top of my head:

_Zabrakło Ci języka w gębie? _(informal and rude)

or:_

Języka w gębie Ci zabrakło?_ (more emphatic as a question, still informal and rude)

You could also say:

_Zapomniałeś języka w gębie? / Języka w gębie zapomniałeś?_ or, when said to a woman, it has to be "zapomniał*a*ś". My first suggestion is gender-neutral.


----------



## Thomas1

There's also something suaver and urbaner: _odjęło Ci mowę_? This one and those given by Dn are used in a situation when someone is, for example, found guilty of committing a misdeed. We would need more information if the context is different.


----------



## jazyk

I also found on the Internet _Czy kot zabrał ci mowę?_, but I don't know how idiomatic that is. I guess not much, since it's got only eight hits and it's the explanation of the English idiom.


----------



## dn88

jazyk said:


> I also found on the Internet _Czy kot zabrał ci mowę?_, but I don't know how idiomatic that is. I guess not much, since it's got only eight hits and it's the explanation of the English idiom.



It appears only in a translation of a song. I'm not even going to comment on how faithful it is.


----------



## jazyk

Sure, hence the disclaimer.


----------

